# Did anyone else get this weird message??



## brutalwizard (Jun 30, 2013)

> What's up, I really like your guitar work from everything I've heard of you. I was wondering if you were interested in doing some riffs for me, of course for a price of your choosing (probably per riff/piece). If you're down we could discuss this some more through email if that's cool with you, or here. But let me know, thanks!
> 
> -Jon



Haha silly right?


----------



## Pezshreds (Jun 30, 2013)

If there's channels to listen to what you've written/recorded, I wouldn't think this is silly. He might want to get you for some session work  If he's legit, I'd be flattered haha.


----------



## theo (Jun 30, 2013)

^ Yeah I'm with Pezshreds


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2013)

Sounds borderline sketchy but I also agree w the above posters. No one wants my tired ass riffs. See it through at least a bit further.


----------



## Joshua (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm just gonna end up parroting what the other dudes said. I've had people message me and ask to collaborate several times, so this doesn't seem that odd. Message him back and see what's up


----------



## Leuchty (Jul 1, 2013)

Is he a Prince of Nigeria?


----------



## theo (Jul 1, 2013)

You know his royalty the crown prince Shakalu as well?! 

I love that guy! we're best buds. Unfortunately his wife has gotten really sick. I'm going to help him out and lend him some money for her treatment as his funds are all tied up in an ongoing investment process, He said he's going to pay me back double within 2 months though as a thank you for helping him.

I'm just happy I can help the guy out... He djents like no other


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 1, 2013)

Just like a classified listing, I would be wary anytime the phrasing is odd (ie. non-native speaker) and the language is non-specific (ie. they are interested in "your item").


----------

